# DSLAM, Linecard



## Soapp (26. Juli 2010)

Was macht so eine Linecard in einem DSLAM ? Was für Kabel gehen da rein und raus ?

Danke

Soapp


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (26. Juli 2010)

Einmal kurz Google bemüht und folgendes Ergebniss zum Vorschein gebracht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Subscriber_Line_Access_Multiplexer#Linecards

Ich denke, das sollte ausreichen?


----------

